# Help with 5/7 channel Baby Grand configuration



## Whamboozled (Sep 12, 2008)

Hello everyone, I am in the process of upgrading my system, and have pretty much came to a conclusion on which manufacturer I would like to move forward with. I have really fallen in love with Viennas Concert Grand line. 

I'll start off with dimensions, room layout, and photos.

My living room is isn't very large. The measurements are: 18Lx12W. Here are the photos.

Front









Side









Rear









I was really looking forward to placing three Beethoven Baby Grands across the front as my LCR. The problem with this is that from what I have researched, you typically want between 6'-8' of separation between each tower, and I am working with a little over 7.5' total for the front soundstage. The one thing that I have noticed about placement with the Viennas, is that placement really does vary with these guys. Is the only way to truly to tell, is to get them in the house, along with a Theatro Grand, and see which application works best?

As for the rears, I was looking to do 2 more Baby Grands, in a rather similar position as my current on wall Mythos 2's. I was going to construct a pedestal to elevate the Baby Grands so that the tweeter/mid is roughly a foot above ear level. I wanted to place them relatively close to the corners, and create a V by triangulating their position to sonically meet at the same point of the front of the room, being the center tower. 

With the rears, my question is this, would this be optimal, or just a waste of money? Should I consider the Bach Grands, or scratch towers for the rears all together? If so, should I conder the Haydens, or Waltz's? Assuming the towers would not suffice, should 7.x be considered? 

As to what will be driving these speakers, my equipment is as follows:

Denon 3808
Outlaw M2200 x2 (will add another one for the center, or 3 more total to power the rears if towers are recommended)
Behringer UltraDrive DCX2496

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Edit: A couple of measurements that I left were the distances of the back and side walls to loveseat, and the sofa. Not sure if these are even relevant, but figured every bit of information would help.

Back wall to back of loveseat is 26"
Side walls to side of loveseat 37"
Back wall to sofa armrest 69"
Front wall to sofa armrest 58" (could move the sofa back 3 inches increasing the distance to 61")

I am going to add another blind of the exact same type that you see on the windows on the french door in the front of the room. Every little bit helps


----------

